# UV Sterilizer ?



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

I read through the forum and seems like UV Sterilizer is OK for a planted tank! I am thinking of getting one from Pet Smart because it's cheap ($40).

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628

But I am not sure if 9W is enough for a 55 gal tank? Also, will UV light kill the beneficial bacteria?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think 9 volt is very large. If you are thinking of getting it for killing harmful parasites and diseases it's too small. It might work for greenwater.

A UV is strong enough and enough duration will kill bacteria, bad or good. The thing about it is that all the good bacteria is on your hardscape and in your filter. It's not like it just floats nilly willy around in your water. That's one of the reasons they have bio balls and media- it's where they establish colonies and grow. I run my UV 24/7 and have healthy everything. Others do to. 

There are some that say it changes water chemistry. Their arguements are way above my head!


----------



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

Tex Gal,

If you check the following link, it says 9W is enough for 75-125 gal tank. Not sure if it's correct?
http://www.eseasongear.com/aqme9wahemax.html

BTW, do you think UV light is really necessary? Will it make your fish healthier and have less chance to get sick? My concern is not the algae. I use phos-guard to remove the phosphate and it works very well to control the algae!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I haven't lost any fish to disease since the UV. I don't quarantine. Mind you - I'm not recommending this but I just don't. I figure if I bring in a disease the UV will keep it from spreading and the sick fish I brought in will die. Probably not the smartest way but it keeps me from having a quarantine tank.

I don't know about the link. I always err on the side of more than enough. It does say it will kill bacteria. I guess it depends on how slow the water goes through it. Perhaps you are correct.


----------



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for you info!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

inwu said:


> I read through the forum and seems like UV Sterilizer is OK for a planted tank! I am thinking of getting one from Pet Smart because it's cheap ($40).
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628


I found that model of the AA UV easily clogged - I had to clean the sponge frequently, otherwise the water flow would stop. I did not have that problem with JBJ Submariner:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...let_sterilizers_ozonizers_jbj_submariner.html

BTW, I stopped using the AA UV because it eventually got to the point that regardless how clean the sponge was, the water flow was too weak. I suspected the bulb was too dirty. But AA's design sealed the bulb. Thus, there was no way of getting in to clean the bulb.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

The wattage rating is less a factor of tank size than of flow. Basically, the higher the wattage, the faster the water flow can be through the UV sterilizer. The reason this is important is that if the water flows too fast through the UV, it won't be effective in killing anything. The slower the flow, the more effective the UV will be.

FWIW, I use a Coralife Turbo Twist 9W inline with my filter on a 48 gallon tank. I got one after having a green water algae outbreak and it successfully killed all the algae. Haven't had a greenwater issue since. It also can help guard against disease by killing freefloating organisms in the water. Not a bad idea, imho, as I also had a viral disease kill some of my fish in the past.


----------



## fishorama (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 24w from Petsmart for a 75g. I used it for a few months to help with chronic columnaris & cyano. Neither has come back.

The tiny sponge does clog fast & the unit is quite large, too long to go vertically. If you're going to use UV all the time I would suggest a hang on back type.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used a 9W one for my 72 gal and when new it works ok but only for green water. Later (6 monhts later) it barely helped for green water. I ogt the 24W one and in one day green water gone. I only use it when and if I get green water. Only about twice a year it seems.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

For what its worth I think this brand is tops: 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11446/product.web

I use the 8 watt on my 75and have never had a disease or green water.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Further information on the advantage of using a UV sterlizer:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Redox_Potential.html.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

9watts for your size tank is kinda like trying to use a flashlight instead of your cars head lights.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

1987 said:


> 9watts for your size tank is kinda like trying to use a flashlight instead of your cars head lights.


Depends on what brand you buy.
If you buy crap, the yes.
If you buy quality, then no.
Match the flow and volume to a good UV source and dwell time and its enough.


----------



## agy (Sep 18, 2009)

Please Advice 

I got 9w UV Sterilizer, i will setup for everyday approx. 4hr only use, maybe more.

Question: Can I Use together with EI fertilizers, UV not harmful for micro and macro elements ?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

If you want full effect from your sterilizer I would run it 24 hours a day. You might be able to get by running it only 12 hours a day but why take chances unless you just want to prolong your bulb life. There has been some conjecture that UV sterilizers may oxidize trace elements but I have been using one for over five years now on my planted tank and have had no issues of the sort.


----------

